# Winkelpicker?



## barschhunter1 (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo boardies!|wavey:
Möchte diese saison ins picker fischen einsteigen und bräuchte ein paar tipps zu gerät und was mit einem picker wurweitentechnisch so möglich ist + was ihr so für montagen bevorzugt (mit/ohne futterkorb?)  welche futterkörbe 10g?
hab mir schon mal die ruten hier rausgesucht:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...kerruten/kogha-viper-winkel-picker/detail.jsf
oder
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ckerruten/saenger-spirit-sx-picker/detail.jsf
wäre nett für einschätzungen und wenn nötig verbesserungen bzw. andere vorschläge

Ps:fische fast ausschließlich im stillwasser das ist bei mir ein teich von ca 70m*50m also wurfweiten von ca. 25m ist das möglich?

ich weiß viele fragen aber wenn ihr mir dir beantworten könntet wäre ich echt dankbar, also ich bin gespannt auf die antworten#h


----------



## Dunraven (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

Also die 25m ist normal mit jedem Picker möglich. Mit einem 21 DM Browning Picker von 2,10m hatte ein Kumpel mal leichte Probleme die 35m gut zu werfen, das sollte zeigen das Du dir da keine Sorgen machen musst. 

Als Montage fische ich die Schlaufenmontage mit 10g Futterkorb. Mit Birnenblei wäre auch die Paternostermontage interessant (oder im Stillwasser als Alternative zu Schlaufe mit Futterkorb).

Gerät kannst Du für Rotaugen und kleine Brassen alles nehmen, vom 15 Euro Picker is zum guten, aber ich würde gleich etwas mehr in einen guten investieren und dann mind. 2,7m eher 3m. Die Sänger hat mir schon einn zu großes WG.


----------



## barschhunter1 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

also eher den viper picker? und kann man auch mit casting boom fischen und einen madenkorb einhängen?


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

Hallo,

ich angle (fast nur!) mit der SPRO PRION POWERPICKER, hab sie mir vor 2 jahren zugelegt und kann mich seither nicht beklagen.

Sie ist ein gutes und vorallem günstiges ich sag mal "einsteiger" Gerät mit 2 Wechselspitzen die in einem stillen Gewässer vollkommen ausreicht. Selbst Karpfen von 8 Pfund (!) sind für diese Rute kein Problem...

Meine Montage ist einfach und vorallem funktionell.
Antitangle Röhrchen auf die Schnur, Perle, Wirbel und Hakenvorfach. Mehr nicht! Ach doch, das WICHTIGSTE ist natürlich der Köder An das Antitangle Röhrchen mach ich entweder ein Madendöschen mit 10-15g oder ein Birnenblei zwischen 5-20g, je nachdem wie die Fische in Beißlaune sind.

Hier mal ein Testbericht...

http://www.ciao.de/Spro_Prion_Power_Picker__Test_8650716



Und hier mein liebling:vik: (seite 85 oben rechts)

http://www.spro.nl/catalogus/DE/flash.html#/85/

MfG
Sascha


----------



## barschhunter1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

okay der liegt im gleichen wg bereich wie der viper picker und da der mir vom design etwas mehr gefällt werd ich mich wohl für den entscheiden. noch eine frage zu schnur und vorfach:welche hauptschnurstärke nehmt ihr so? und welche stärke + länge des vorfachs?


----------



## Dunraven (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

Kommt sicher auf das Gewässer und die Fische dort an.
0,16mm gehen bei leichten Futterkörben, aber ich gehe meist mit einer 0,18mm auf Nr. sicher, denn 10g Futterkorb + Futter wiegt ja auch etwas. Vorfach dann 0,12mm als üblicher Durchmesser und Länge je nach Situation und Beißverhalten, meist zwischen 60cm und 75cm, aber das muss man eben der Situation anpassen. Die kann auch mal längere/kürzere erfordern. Also Rolle nehme ich für so kleine Distanzen eine 2000er. Da ich fast nur Fische bis 1,5Kg damit fange reicht das locker.

Von Casting Booms halte ich nichts an der Feeder-/Pickerrute. Kosten unnötig Geld und sind in meinen Augen überflüssig. Für die Paternoster Montage eh und für die Schlaufenmontage sind sie auch schei*e. Wenn man echt nur das Blei/den Futterkorb auf der Hauptschnur laufen lassen will (auch wenn der Fisch eher etwas spürt als mit der Schlaufenmontage), dann reicht ein Karabiner in den man das Blei/den Futterkorb einhängt.


----------



## barschhunter1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

könntet ihr auch eine rolle empfehlen?


----------



## CK80 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

Servus! Ich hab mir letztes Jahr den green cross power picker von dam geholt. 2,7m.
Ich muss sagen die Rute ist echt ein Traum. WG bis 50g würd ich sagen.
Ich fische 10 bis 20g Futterkörbe in der Schlaufenmontage an 18er Schnur.
Dazu holste Dir ne Spro Passion 720 und schon biste glücklich! 
 Ach ja. Die Wurfweite ist locker drinnen! |wavey:


----------



## barschhunter1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

gibt es auch von shimano eine gute rolle fürs pickern?


----------



## Dunraven (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

Klar.
Für kleine Weiten und Fische so bis 1 Kg geht jede, da reicht also eine 1000er Catana, wobei ich eher eine 2000er/2500er Rolle nehmen würde. Bin gerade am überlegen welche beiden Shimanos ich an meinen Pickern habe, das eine ist glaube ich eine Super Perfection, die andere kann ich so gar nicht sagen. Kann sein das es die Sahara ist, aber wie gesagt dafür reicht normal jede Shimano. Willst Du etwas im mittleren Preisbereich hol Dir eine Exage, aber die Anforderungen sind bei so kleinen Fischen nicht sehr hoch.


----------



## barschhunter1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

wo bekommt man ihm i-net feine 10g maden-und Futterkörbe? finde nähmlich keine passenden.


----------



## Tricast (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

Ich würde mal bei www.friedfischen.de schauen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## barschhunter1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

und wo dort? finde unter futterkörbe nur 14g+ teile


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

Geh zu einem Friseur, oder in einen Drogeriemarkt. Die haben sog. selbsthaftende Lockenwickler aus Plastik in sehr verschiedenen Größen. Diesen Velcroüberzug kann man leicht mit einem Cutter entfernen und die Dinger auf das Wunschmaß einkürzen. Nun nur noch etwas Dachdeckerblei zuschneiden, mit Epoxi ankleben und einen Karabinerwirbel einhängen. Fertig ist der Designer-Futterkorb und das in der Größe, die du willst!


----------



## barschhunter1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

noch ein eine frage zur rute: was haltet ihr vom da
m devilstick multipicker???


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. März 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> noch ein eine frage zur rute: was haltet ihr vom da
> m devilstick multipicker???



Ich finde das Teil richtig gut und bei DAM, ne Alternative zum teureren und schwereren Picker aus der Super Natural Serie.
Mit dem Devilstickpicker hat sich DAM selbst Konkurrenz unter den eigenen Modellen gesät.


----------



## Downbeat (6. März 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

Ich kann auch nur sagen, ich finde der Devilstick Multipicker ist ein Optimum an Preis/Leistung. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> noch ein eine frage zur rute: was haltet ihr vom da
> m devilstick multipicker???



Die bin ich mir auch gerade am überlegen. 

Und zwar suche ich eine Rute, die ich zum leichten Grundfischen und auch zum leichten Spinnfischen mit "finesse-rigs" also gezupfter Regenwurm oder Gummiköder oder auch mal eine Hegene (vgl. Drop-Shot) benutzen kann.

Was mir neben der sensiblen Spitze wichtig ist, dass ich Gewichte von 20-30g möglichst weit werfen kann.

Ich würde die 3m Version nehmen.

Meint ihr die Rute ist dafür gut geeignet? 


mfg Kretzer


----------



## langerLulatsch (7. März 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man ihm i-net feine 10g maden-und Futterkörbe? finde nähmlich keine passenden.



Schirmer hat da zb welche in zwei unterschiedlichen Größen, also zumindest Futterkörbe.
Hier und hier ...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## angelinnovationen (8. März 2011)

*AW: Winkelpicker?*

Wenn du mit den Futterkörben nicht weit genug werfen kannst, nimm eine andere Rute zum Füttern und verwende als Wurfgewicht am Picker einen Wurfstab. Dabei hast du den Vorteil, dass du mit dem Picker deinen Futterplatz absuchen kannst. Diesen Trick verwende ich gern, wenn der Fisch nicht direkt auf dem Futter steht oder eine stärkere Unterströmung herrscht. 
Gruß Lutz


----------

